# Editing information in PB Blogroll



## Michael

I apologize for starting another thread on this but the one that I posted in September is now locked.

Something appears to be wrong with the PB Blogroll. Text on the screen gets all jumbled on the right hand side when trying to edit information on your blog. Then there is a redirection to *"Category does not exist"* whenever any edited information is submitted.



Any clue as to what the problem is or if/when it will be addressed? Nothing urgent, just curious...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Michael,

Can you post a link to what you're looking at? I think I might have found the problem.


----------



## Michael

http://www.puritanboard.com/links/edit/cat-1/link-884

This is the link to edit my blog information. The text box extends to the far right of the page, clashing with boxes for User CP, What's New, and What's Hot. If I try to submit any changes, that's when I'm brought to the "category does not exist" page.


----------



## Michael

Bumpity bump...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Any better?


----------



## Raj

Similar experience, Message I got: 

Forbidden
Sorry. You are using a suspicious IP.

If you are NOT a bot of any kind please click here to access the page.

This is second time with me, on different days.


----------



## Michael

Joshua said:


> You've broken it, Michael. Way to go.


It's what I do best. 



Semper Fidelis said:


> Any better?


Well, yes and no. The text box is in order now and does not clash with anything. However, edited information still does not go through once submitted. Still says "Category does not exist".


----------



## Michael

Rich, it works now!

I didn't mean for you to have to go and update the WHOLE board just to get this one little thing tweaked out, but hey, I really appreciate you taking the time to fix this for me...


----------



## Skyler

Oddly, the text boxes/etc. are still off the screen on the right side for me, when I go to "Add Entry" or "Edit". Tried a couple different skins so that's not the problem. Not sure what is, though.


----------

